# Formatting vista in hp pavilion



## speedyguy (May 14, 2007)

i need 2 format my drive in hp pavilion tx1003 notebook....just 2 make partitions n refresh drivers...

i didnt get any vista cd wit notebk but hv a recovery drive n i made recovery cds....will i get refreshed settings n drivers for vista using recouvery or have same issues as b4...will i be asked 2 reinstall drivers n system applications

Enjoy~!


----------



## s18000rpm (May 14, 2007)

you cant make partitions while installing Vista with "Recovery Disks".

for creating Partitions, either use Vista's in-built feature or a third-party s/w (Paragon Partition Manager...).

there will be an option *Standard Recovery* ( Re-Instals Vista without formatting), so all settings, drivers & C: drive are set back to the Factory settings.

if you want to do complete re-install (formatting), then use *Full System Recovery*, this option will DELETE/FORMAT all present partitions (& files)  & re-install Vista.


----------



## speedyguy (May 19, 2007)

can u plz expand full system recovery...i need 2 do dat....is it using recovery partition or recovery disks i created....will i be made 2 install drivers n softies myself or twill b done wit install

Enjoy~!


----------



## s18000rpm (May 19, 2007)

Full System Recovery :
it formats/deletes all data + all partitions (even recovery partition)....& then re-installs Windows .

to run full system recovery, insert the Recovery Disk in CD/DVD tray & restart the system, then on just follow the onscreen instruction to run it.

just make sure the recovery disks are error free (CRC error & you're done )

when Vista gets installed, all the required drivers & s/w (Anti virus, HP s/w...) also get installed. 


or better call HP Customer Support, they'll guide you.


----------

